# HBO series now on Prime Instant Video



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Amazon Home Page:

Dear Customers,

Today, we're excited to announce a one-of-a-kind deal that brings dozens of HBO's groundbreaking and award-winning shows to Amazon Prime members at no additional cost.
Prime Instant Video

This collection of iconic HBO series includes all seasons of The Sopranos, The Wire, and Deadwood, epic miniseries including Band of Brothers and The Pacific, and select seasons of current HBO hits such as True Blood and Boardwalk Empire. Amazon Prime gives you unlimited, instant streaming of these much-loved HBO series to watch for the first time, or re-discover from the beginning.

Millions of people enjoy Prime Instant Video, included with their Amazon Prime membership. With free two-day shipping, a free book every month from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library, and more than 40,000 movies and TV episodes, Amazon Prime is the best deal going at just $99/year.

Happy Streaming,

Jeff Bezos


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband has already started watching the Sopranos...

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never had cable or satellite.  I've seen the Sopranos and The Wire on DVD (rented the Sopranos from Netflix and bought The Wire from Amazon).  I am currently binge-watching first season of The Killing on my Fire HD via Prime Instant.    Bye, gotta get back to it.  

Maybe part of the reason for increase in Prime annual fee is HBO / better programs available.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Maybe part of the reason for increase in Prime annual fee is HBO / better programs available.


I think you're probably right, Sandpiper!

I'm working my way through the Wire right now...

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine renewed this month -- May 14.  It's worth $99.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is great news. I canceled my HBO subscription earlier this year and have been missing some of these shows!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Mine renewed this month -- May 14. It's worth $99.


I agree--mine renewed last month!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> This is great news. I canceled my HBO subscription earlier this year and have been missing some of these shows!


Current and recent HBOs are not available. But if you haven't had HBO, at least not in the past few years . . . WOW!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Finished The Killing season 1.    Just started season 2.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is really interesting to observe how Amazon is developing.
This certainly makes Prime more valuable.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I watched 5 episodes of The Sopranos from Season 1 on Saturday.  A while back I rented them from Netflix (DVDs), but I don't remember where I left off, so I have started from the beginning this time.  I recall having seen the finale of the last season (which shows a little neighborhood in my hometown Long Branch).

With my memory, bits of it are new to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I watched 5 episodes of The Sopranos from Season 1 on Saturday. A while back I rented them from Netflix (DVDs), but I don't remember where I left off, so I have started from the beginning this time. I recall having seen the finale of the last season (which shows a little neighborhood in my hometown Long Branch).
> 
> With my memory, bits of it are new to me.


Long Branch? I grew up in Neptune City and went to school in Belmar.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Long Branch? I grew up in Neptune City and went to school in Belmar.


I grew up in Long Branch and our family had a house there until 2007 when it was sold. I miss it. I always had a quiet place to retreat to when we had that (I live in NYC). Belmar is so nice. I had flute lessons there one summer in high school and we took a ride there from Ocean Grove last summer. There is a Belmar Beach NJ facebook page by a photographer who posts pictures on it often of the beach: https://www.facebook.com/Belmarbeach

Gertie, I read one of your books a few years ago that takes place in Asbury Park.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I grew up in Long Branch and our family had a house there until 2007 when it was sold. I miss it. I always had a quiet place to retreat to when we had that (I live in NYC). Belmar is so nice. I had flute lessons there one summer in high school and we took a ride there from Ocean Grove last summer. There is a Belmar Beach NJ facebook page by a photographer who posts pictures on it often of the beach: https://www.facebook.com/Belmarbeach
> 
> Gertie, I read one of your books a few years ago that takes place in Asbury Park.


I'll have to check out that page. Poor Ocean Grove. Last I heard, they couldn't get any federal money to rebuild their boardwalk after Sandy because it's privately owned. When I go up north to visit family (still have a lot there), we always go to Ocean Grove for breakfast.

Yes, I do tend to set my stories in that area. I have many fond memories of summers on the beach, the boardwalk, salt water taffy, pork roll sandwiches. <sigh>


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds good hope Game Of Thrones is included.  The only series I keep HBO for,


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I binged.  Watched The Killing seasons 1 and 2 over just a few days.  I'd say it's one of the best ever murder mysteries.  Should I wait until season 3 is Prime or rent / buy sooner?


----------

